# Reflex/LE10 Nightclub Hinckley 2013



## MCrosbie (Jul 11, 2013)

Visited with a UE none member, cheers bud 

*Reflex 80's Bar / LE10 Club, was a popular night spot in the town of Hinckley, sadly closed on the 18th July 2009.

Some history behind the club and the land it stands upon.

The GEORGE INN/HOTEL 18, Market Place. A former coaching inn (see stable yard entrance). It was in existence by 1671 (Nichols, Leicestershire, 673) and regularly featured in newspaper advertisements.

The premises contained the Corn Exchange (1856) and, later, St. George's Hall. Before the construction of the post office in Regent Street, it acted as the post office. It was also the Parcel Receiving Office of the Trent Valley Railway in the 1850's and contained the Inland Revenue Office. Until about 1878 - until the erection of a court house in the town - it was also used as a setting for the Petty Sessions in preference to the old Town Hall.

In 1872 the landlord, William Trivett, was brought before the petty sessions charged with opening 'a kind of gin palace' in an adjoining building without obtaining the requisite license. During the proceedings a plan of the inn by Robert Goodacre, architect, of Leicester, was produced. Trivett asserted that he had only one bar, one commercial room and one dining room and although some alterations had taken place to link the inn and neighboring building, this was an extension of the existing premises rather than the start of a new enterprise. The case against him was dismissed.

The George was being rebuilt by 1951 (The Official Guide of the Hinckley and District Chamber of Trade (1951). In 1959 it was completely demolished and a new building erected on the site (re-opened late May 1960) which was subsequently renamed The Bounty..​*
The Pics...

*



























































*​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks an interesting place, loving those white platform shoes


----------



## MD (Jul 11, 2013)

wasnt that alley cats club ? i used to got there when i went hinckley tech


----------



## MCrosbie (Jul 11, 2013)

MD said:


> wasnt that alley cats club ? i used to got there when i went hinckley tech



Yer used to be alley cats as well.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 11, 2013)

Nicely done, interesting find.
Looks like the lights are still in??


----------

